

Help me find tech people with a mental illness willing to talk about it - paddyforan
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Unk6GPys2KlWYzPsGbRh7s-fvE0r_OHpFhOtii7tX4k/viewform

======
DanBC
There is very little information on that page. Some people will be unwilling
to pass the link on to their friends with MH problems because of that.

Good Luck though!

------
frankpalmans
How do you define mental illness?

